# How accurate do you think this alignment chart is?



## Bababooey (Apr 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244274469599948801
If you don't think it's very accurate, feel free to try your hand at making your own with the template below! 







Of course, it's all a matter of opinion! I'm looking forward to see what you guys think.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2020)

Chaotic evil should be felines. Little fur-balls wanting to dominate worlds and whatnot.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 19, 2020)

I find dogs and that sort of stuff so hard to draw. All my dogs look like they've been in carcrashes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2020)

Are you basing this on well-known furries with each fursona type? If not, I don't see any connection.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Are you basing this on well-known furries with each fursona type? If not, I don't see any connection.


I didn't make the chart.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2020)

Chompy said:


> I didn't make the chart.


Ah. Still, I don't see a connection. But for what it's worth, as someone with an avian alt I can confirm that we do sort of just shit everywhere.


----------



## Kinare (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd switch cattos and buns. Never have I known a cat who was not chaotic in some fashion. I wouldn't put them in chaotic evil, because I don't think they mean to do harm when they do, it's just sort of a side effect from their insanity.

I'd also swap dergs and birbs, just from personal experience it fits better that way. I've also never met a birb irl that was "chaotic" in the way dergs can be, they're just a bit silly.


----------



## Punji (Apr 19, 2020)

I was going to complain about raccoons being neutral good, but then I realized I'm a neutral good raccoon.

Checks out?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 19, 2020)

I made one, cuz floofy woofs are best


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 19, 2020)

I agree except for I'd put ferrets/mustelids in the same place as cats
I don't think I'd put any species in the evil category though


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 21, 2020)

This is some stupid fun. Here's mine:






Forgot about crocos and alligators, they'd go into the chaotic neutral camp.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 21, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> This is some stupid fun. Here's mine:


Why are wasps neutral? They should be chaotic evil


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 21, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>



Oh! How could I have forgotten the greatest animals of all: PRIMATES! Gorillas go to Lawful Good and monkeys are to Chaotic Good. Also I'd put pigs in the true neutral spot.

There are just so many animals!



VeeStars said:


> Why are wasps neutral? They should be chaotic evil



But they're good bugs and wasps are often associated with sexy women...


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 21, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Oh! How could I have forgotten the greatest animals of all: PRIMATES! Gorillas go to Lawful Good and monkeys are to Chaotic Good. Also I'd put pigs in the true neutral spot.
> 
> There are just so many animals!
> 
> ...


No! Evil bugs, pure hatred bugs! They thirst for blood! They sit at the same table in hell as Chihuahuas!

And why are dogs chaotic evil? Besides the Chihuahua which deserves to atone for its sins in hell, doggos are good bois :3


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No! Evil bugs, pure hatred bugs! They thirst for blood! They sit at the same table in hell as Chihuahuas!



You look at this moth straight in the face and tell them they're evil... 








VeeStars said:


> And why are dogs chaotic evil? Besides the Chihuahua which deserves to atone for its sins in hell, doggos are good bois :3



Because of the "Dogs are Dumb" trope, of course! Nearly all domesticated canines are viewed through this trope, save for things like GSD and other aggressive dogs, they go into the "Angry Guard Dog" trope.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 21, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> You look at this moth straight in the face and tell them they're evil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say all bugs dummy! Just wasps! Moths are fine. I want to keep moth. Wasps, however, I want to use a flamethrower on!

Dogs are actually smarter than cats. And what about being dumb makes you chaotic evil? Dogs are cute and dumb but not evil. Except Chihuahuas!


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> This is some stupid fun. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, according to this, as a mammoth-minotaur chimera, I'm between lawful neutral and lawful evil.
_Time to change that._


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I didn't say all bugs dummy! Just wasps! Moths are fine. I want to keep moth. Wasps, however, I want to use a flamethrower on!
> 
> Dogs are actually smarter than cats. And what about being dumb makes you chaotic evil? Dogs are cute and dumb but not evil. Except Chihuahuas!




doggo not dumb


----------



## Faexie (Apr 21, 2020)

Well, I consider myself to be chaotic good, so in my case this is accurate. But what about species that aren't in the chart?


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Apr 21, 2020)

Well as a mustachioed villain I believe this is quite accurate for birbs


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 21, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> doggo not dumb



Meanwhile, this bumbling lasagna cat:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Meanwhile, this bumbling lasagna cat:



Evil cat! (ﾉﾟ0ﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2020)

I swear I'm more evil than all these charts show me as. I watch youtubers play horror games and scream in terror on a daily basis cuz *I like seeing them reliving the nightmares all over* >: )


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 21, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I swear I'm more evil than all these charts show me as. I watch youtubers play horror games and scream in terror on a daily basis cuz *I like seeing them reliving the nightmares all over* >: )


yikes.exe


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> View attachment 85077


Odd that you listed colonial insects as anything other than Lawful.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 21, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Odd that you listed colonial insects as anything other than Lawful.


w h a t e v e r


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 25, 2020)

My fursona is a dinosaur-mustelid hybrid but I am chaotic good. So probably it's all personal thing?


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 25, 2020)

Well here's mine:


----------

